

The Future of Food: Insects or Mutant Meat? Your Choice. - mcmurrak
http://epicurely.tumblr.com/post/11933138292/the-future-of-food-insects-or-mutant-meat-your

======
sirteno
The issue of sustainable food production which this post touches on is
obviously very relevant and serious. I personally hope for a not-too-distant
future where innovative p2p technologies will empower individual
producers/growers and reduce our dependance on the huge food companies. You
are starting to see this more and more.. for instance, I think what the guys
at <http://growtheplanet> are doing is great!

